# Rise of The Planet of The Apes (August 5th 2011)



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2011)

​


			
				 Plot Synopsis said:
			
		

> An origin story set in present day San Francisco, where man's own experiments with genetic engineering lead to the development of intelligence in apes and the onset of a war for supremacy.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbCoDf44oCE[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, so I saw this trailer during the previews of Super 8. I was REALLY excited for it... up until I realized it was another prequel. Another attempt by Hollywood to make money on name recognition alone.... and because I saw The Planet of The Apes, I now know how this film will end.  

I'll probably watch it anyway though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

It might be good... but my biggest problem is that I don't see how the apes possibly overpower mankind. They've got sticks and stones and we've got tanks and machine guns. I always pictured that the apes would gain power sort of like Palpatine in the Star Wars prequels: by rising through the ranks of political hierarchy.

I've only seen the original starring Charlton Heston and the remake by Tim Burton.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It might be good... but my biggest problem is that I don't see how the apes possibly overpower mankind. They've got sticks and stones and we've got tanks and machine guns. I always pictured that the apes would gain power sort of like Palpatine in the Star Wars prequels: by rising through the ranks of political hierarchy.
> 
> I've only seen the original starring Charlton Heston and the remake by Tim Burton.



Intelligence can be the most powerful weapon of all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It might be good... but my biggest problem is that I don't see how the apes possibly overpower mankind. They've got sticks and stones and we've got tanks and machine guns. I always pictured that the apes would gain power sort of like Palpatine in the Star Wars prequels: by rising through the ranks of political hierarchy.
> 
> I've only seen the original starring Charlton Heston and the remake by Tim Burton.


Yeah, it doesn't make sense. But I imagine there will be more to it than a bunch of apes running around throwing rocks at tanks and beating up men with machine guns (please don't let that happen ).


~Gesy~ said:


> Intelligence can be the most powerful weapon of all.



But we're smarter than them damn, dirty apes.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

How are there so many apes as well? Enough to combat armed forces? Even if you include all the city's zoos it prolly' wouldn't be enough, and how would the apes infect others across the globe with the serum?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

Humans are the best apes, and if I were to wager a guess, I'd say that humanity does itself in. Maybe the uplifting of our cousins causes whatever event that leads to them taking our place.


----------



## martryn (Jun 27, 2011)

Meh, I agree with the opening post.  On the one hand, I am excited about the possibility of a Planet of the Apes franchise again.  A good one.  With a proper script and a proper budget.  But on the other hand, I do hate how Hollywood is only releasing this so we'll go see it based on name recognition alone.  I wish we'd have something original.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it doesn't make sense. But I imagine there will be more to it than a bunch of apes running around throwing rocks at tanks and beating up men with machine guns (please don't let that happen ).
> 
> 
> But we're smarter than them damn, dirty apes.



apes already have thumbs on their feet, enhancing their intelligence is just overkill.


*Spoiler*: __ 



if this guy was in the movie, we'd really be fucked:




 it was  obviously a surprise attack that did humans in. those monkeys probably can think steps ahead of us and attacked our strong points because of it.I actually find it to be an interesting concept, if only for the fact that the humans loses in the end.


----------



## martryn (Jun 27, 2011)

The original Rise of the Planet of the Apes was more believable.  In that one the apes were pets and slaves, taking the place of modern day dogs and cats.  If this is set in modern times...

Yeah, we'd fuck the shit out of these apes.  I'm skeptically optimistic.


----------



## Glued (Jun 27, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Humans are the best apes, and if I were to wager a guess, I'd say that humanity does itself in. Maybe the uplifting of our cousins causes whatever event that leads to them taking our place.



I beg your pardon, I am not an ape. What in God's name are you talking about.

I'm a hominid from the genus homo. Last species of the genus homo. I have achieve fully bipedalism. Meaning I can walk on two feet. My ancestors descended from austrolopithicines, which descended from apes.

You have shamed my ancestors, Homo Habilis, Homo Erectus and Archaic Homo Sapiens. You have also shamed my cousins Neanderthalensis and Homo Flores.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I beg your pardon, I am not an ape. What in God's name are you talking about.
> 
> I'm a hominid from the genus homo. Last species of the genus homo. I have achieve fully bipedalism. Meaning I can walk on two feet. My ancestors descended from austrolopithicines, which descended from apes.
> 
> You have shamed my ancestors, Homo Habilis, Homo Erectus and Archaic Homo Sapiens. You have also shamed my cousins Neanderthalensis and Homo Flores.


lol homo



I got proof now.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I beg your pardon, I am not an ape. What in God's name are you talking about.
> 
> I'm a hominid from the genus homo. Last species of the genus homo. I have achieve fully bipedalism. Meaning I can walk on two feet. My ancestors descended from austrolopithicines, which descended from apes.
> 
> You have shamed my ancestors, Homo Habilis, Homo Erectus and Archaic Homo Sapiens. You have also shamed my cousins Neanderthalensis and Homo Flores.


I don't know this god fellow you're talking about, and you can't shame things that no longer exist. Shame is for the living. With that out of the way, humans are in Tribe Hominini, which includes both Homo and Pan. Humans are still apes by definition, and all of our upright ancestors were apes as well. Our ability to make shit up doesn't override our relationship with chimps.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, are we really doing this right now?

smh


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2011)

My comment isn't entirely serious, and no, I'm not a militant (lol) atheist.


----------



## Glued (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wow, are we really doing this right now?
> 
> smh



Just joking around.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait...how many Planet of the Apes movies are there? I was under the impression that there was only the original and then that horrifying Tim Burton remake? Are there more than that? 


Well, yeah, anyway, I've only seen those two. Personally, I never felt the need to see how the apes came into power. If you think about it too hard, the fabric of the movies' universe collapses in on itself. I don't need to see the monkeys throwing feces at the humans until they gain control. I just need to have the knowledge in the back of my mind that it _happened_ at some point.

This movie could go either way, really. It looks mediocre from the trailer, but trailers are misleading. I'll wait to render judgement until it comes out.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Mizzkie (Jun 28, 2011)

Apes taking over the world? I LOLed.

The only way I can see them taking over the world is if they were all as badass as Shogun from Ginga Densetsu WEED:
[YOUTUBE]q_yPaqYEDdQ[/YOUTUBE]
(although Shogun is a gelada baboon, a monkey, not ape)


----------



## Darc (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll prolly check this out, my friend told me about the original and it was awesome so yeah.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2011)

Furious George said:


> ​
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbCoDf44oCE[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



It's a prequel and a remake, of Conquest of the Planet of The Apes. Or a remake that could serve as a reboot. 

For those curious I believe this is the seventh film in the Franchise. There were also two TV series, one live action and one animated, based on the films in the 70s. The original five are great to OK. My favorites are the first and third installments.


----------



## TheDistracted1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully this is going to be year for prequels because X men first class was a very good film , and I'm big fan of James Franco.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe the apes in this version will invent laser guns.


----------



## Glued (Jun 28, 2011)

I honestly doubt it.

Apes will get their butts kicked, but escape.

The head chimp will then say, "Don't worry brothers. The nature of these humans is predictable. They shall destroy eachother. Time will come, the world will be ours. We need not lift a finger, they will do all the work for us."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Or they will use DNA manipulation to make an army of King Kongs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I honestly doubt it.
> 
> Apes will get their butts kicked, but escape.
> 
> The head chimp will then say, "Don't worry brothers. The nature of these humans is predictable. They shall destroy eachother. Time will come, the world will be ours. We need not lift a finger, they will do all the work for us."



You pretty much described the original.


----------



## Glued (Jun 28, 2011)

mystictrunks said:


> You pretty much described the original.



Well it is the prequal.

Original was a great piece of science fiction

Modern version was ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

That sounds more likely but I'm still holding out for the King Kong army. Maybe GodKong (combination of Godzilla and King Kong).


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That sounds more likely but I'm still holding out for the King Kong army. Maybe GodKong (combination of Godzilla and King Kong).



Almost the same thing.

*Spoiler*: _Warning: Incredibly Manly_


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 28, 2011)

Throughout this whole trailer I just shoot "Ok, just shoot them". Then it had DRAMATIC SCENE #2 and I was all "ok, just shoot them...".

12 guys with M16's in an armored car = apes owned.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2011)

king kong has alot of balls stepping up to godzilla like that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2011)

King Kong is more powerful than Godzilla, didn't you hear?


Because being 50 times bigger, being able to destroy planets, regenerate from almost anything, and surviving in space can't fucking touch APE POWER.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 30, 2011)

Will most likely end up seeing this movie. It doesnt look to bad.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, so the only thing people talk about is how apes would take over the world. This happens pretty much anywhere the movie is brought up.

...but I feel the same way. It cant just be a bunch of apes killing people and taking over. But from the look of the trailer, that just might be it...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2011)

So been getting good reviews...umm nice!


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

I am interested in it and 

@Mega: I thought I was the only one thinking that


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not one to wank James Franco, and this movie looks alright. The concept is meh... It just doesn't look as fun as it once might've been.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 1, 2011)

The good reviews from early screeners and movie critics have convinced me to give this movie a shot. About the stand off on the bridge, I think the reason that the police don't open fire is because the apes are surrounded by people in their cars. Caesar probably knew that people won't be so quick to shoot when they might kill their own.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 1, 2011)

This movie looks great to watch while stoned

I can't wait


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Good reviews huh?  I guess I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a feeling this movie might be a bust, why?


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

Well Tom Felton is in it for like a second so I have to go watch it now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Monkey mayhem and primate pandemonium! 

How can you ever go wrong?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 2, 2011)

CGI looks atrocious...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

But they got weapons and are smart. Monkey mayhem.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks good

I always liked the ideas of monkeys taking over society


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

They couldn't possibly win though. This is likely just a precursor to the actual take over.


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They couldn't possibly win though. This is likely just a precursor to the actual take over.



It's that kind of human arrogance that will make it possible for the apes to win. 

Hubris ftw


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Only evil villains in comic books fall prey to such arrogance. Like Dr. Doom.

Humans would see a walking, talking ape with a gun and think, "EXTERMINATE THE FUCKING LOT OF THEM" not, "Oh, just apes, lol, let's just let them be while they kill us in our sleep."


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> It's that kind of human arrogance that will make it possible for the apes to win.
> 
> Hubris ftw



I for one welcome our apish overlords


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> I for one welcome our apish overlords



lol, Simpsons reference.


----------



## Taijukage (Aug 4, 2011)

My Review. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



My god this is the greatest movie I have ever seen in my life. High praise coming from me. The acting is amazing, Oscar worthy from Mr Serkis as Caesar, the music is perfectly placed and wonderfully scored, the cinematography gives the film an epic feeling and a sense of wonder at the power of nature. The dialogue from the humans is sometimes awkward but when it comes to the scenes with apes, it is not needed. Caesar's mannerisms and gestures are so hauntingly human yet at the same time he is able to regress to a more primitive state of fear, anger and hurt. Caesar as the film's main protagonist is up there with Gollum and King Kong as one of the most human and tragic digitally created characters ever. His story is followed from his perspective, from birth, to childhood, to mistreatment and escape. You can draw parallels to Jurassic Park, King Kong, Spartacus and Braveheart until you're blue in the face but what is truly important is how the story is told. It sucks you in at a breathtaking pace, and never lets go. This movie is never boring, once you become involved in the life of this expressive ape. Halfway through, Caesar is taken to a new home after defending his friend, and is exposed to mistreatment from humans and apes alike. As his anger and hurt grows, he ultimately rejects his former father-figure (played by James Franco in a stirring performance) and rallies the other apes to his cause. It all comes down to a thrilling epic finale where the ape rebellion reaches boiling point and they begin to get their revenge on their captors and break free of their chains. If you are scratching your head, thinking "Why don't they just shoot them?" and "how can they take over?", explanations are given, don't worry about that. There are quite a few shocking moments that will enthrall lovers of the Original Apes flick, but ultimately this is something all can enjoy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2011)

*Will be watching this because it involves monkeys.*


but seriously, i'm taking a break from going to the movies.but i will rent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

So do they take over the planet in this movie? I wanna know.


----------



## Taijukage (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So do they take over the planet in this movie? I wanna know.



*Spoiler*: __ 



no. they just escape into the woods after defeating the local police and animal control. It's Rise, not Conquest


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Better be.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

So apparently it's not horrible - RT over 80%.
I'm gonna check it out then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



all of this and they just go into the woods?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

What the hell, spoilers!


----------



## Amuro (Aug 4, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> My Review.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm glad that the trailer basically shown us a summary of the whole film but alas thats the norm. I don't know whether to see this in cinema or wait for "home" release, seeing the trailer every 5 minutes on tv has kind of put me off for the moment.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I just saw it, and wow was this a great movie. Completely exceeded and destroyed my previous expectations.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

It was alright. CGI was still horrible, but it was shot beautifully and had some spooky moments.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

The CGI was good enough if you ask me. I mean, it was glaringly obvious, but it made the apes more expressive, and therefore made it easier to relate to them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

If this was shot on a moderate budget I wouldn't mind. For 90 mils I'm expecting more.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Was it better then Cowboys & Aliens?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> If this was shot on a moderate budget I wouldn't mind. For 90 mils I'm expecting more.


Fair enough.


Bluebeard said:


> Was it better then Cowboys & Aliens?


Much better if you ask me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Was it better then Cowboys & Aliens?


Haha. It has Andy Serkis in it. What do you think?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll have to see both to believe that claim.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 5, 2011)

Much better then I thought it would be. I like how they made it seem less absurd by:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.) Only having Caesar say a few simple sentences like "no" and "Caesar home" rather then having intellectual dialog like he did in the 1972 version of this premise
2.) Not having the apes try to fight the humans or take over San Francisco, only escape into the forest. They wouldn't have stood a chance in the former no matter what BS angles are thrown in.
3.) Having a virus inadvertently spread by the apes that kills us all, not the apes themselves




The action sequences shown in the trailer really don't happen until the last 20-30 minutes, it's much less actiony than it's being advertised to be.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Those points you have spoilered were my primary fears for this movie, and I'm so glad they were handled the way they were.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Much better if you ask me.





Hatifnatten said:


> Haha. It has Andy Serkis in it. What do you think?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





I'll have to see it to believe it since I thought Cowboys & Aliens was great.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok. So spoil the movie for me. How do the apes get past.
1. being out numbered
2. getting shot in the head.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Ok. So spoil the movie for me. How do the apes get past.
> 1. being out numbered
> 2. getting shot in the head.



*Spoiler*: __ 



They don't attempt to take over the city, nor go out of their way to hurt any humans. They just try to escape the city limits into the forest, and evade the police by strategically using cars to block bullets, and by climbing and swinging above and below the Golden Gate Bridge to do so.


----------



## Sin (Aug 6, 2011)

Just saw this. Really, really liked it.

When Caesar grabs the rod and yells out "NO!" for the first time, badass.

I loved the CGI, sure it was obvious, but it let them show the emotions much more than they ever could have through any other method. The constant shots of Caesar throughout the movie and his evolution is pretty perfectly captured and with real chimps that'd be impossible.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm wondering if the virus is what causes the humans who weren't killed to lose the ability to speak


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

When Ceasar said "No" me and another dude in the theater were like "what?" 


Movie was badass.

Apes> people 


Although since I'm a firm believer in evolution I say kickass we evolved from them. pek pek

When they were being mistreated in the beginning my heart was really crying for them. Especially Ceasar when he couldn't leave animal control. The actor who plays Draco Malfoy in HP films successfully portrayed a total dickhead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2011)

Saw it and my review is in sig. It is one of the better movies of the Summer so far.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with your points Mega

Definitely glad they didn't do some BS take over the world and instead went to the forest.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2011)

This sounds great. Gonna go see it Monday!


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 7, 2011)

I was surprised. This was a pretty good movie and they did a good job on bringing about the emotions of Caesar and the apes. 

Terribly clunky title, though.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 7, 2011)

I remember how skeptical people were when the first trailer was shown.  

Hearing good reviews so I'm gonna watch this on Tuesday.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2011)

I saw this movie yesterday. Really good, I'm glad I chose this instead of Captain America.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 7, 2011)

Better than Captain America. It's a solid film, nothing else. Good start to a potential reboot of the series.


----------



## shikaigash (Aug 7, 2011)

Good and solid movie that left room for sequel IMO, I just saw it yesterday.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 7, 2011)

God damn it. I just got back from the theater. I had this dumbass that would very loudly chuckle every time the apes did something that wasn't very ape-like. 

Oh, hey, did Caesar just use the hose on Malfoy? Hilarious.  What, Caesar just opened a window and escaped? Too funny. The asshole even laughed at the "Caesar home" part, which under normal circumstances should have been the most emotional part of the movie, but for some reason, was hilarious to this guy. 

Shit like that happened CONSTANTLY throughout the movie. Somebody else even called the dude out on it after it had ended. It was too bad, because I wanted to be the guy to do that.

Holy fuck, people are ridiculous....


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't stand people who are too immature to control themselves during an emotional part in a movie.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> God damn it. I just got back from the theater. I had this dumbass that would very loudly chuckle every time the apes did something that wasn't very ape-like.
> 
> Oh, hey, did Caesar just use the hose on Malfoy? Hilarious.  What, Caesar just opened a window and escaped? Too funny. The asshole even laughed at the "Caesar home" part, which under normal circumstances should have been the most emotional part of the movie, but for some reason, was hilarious to this guy.
> 
> ...





Whenever shit happened  I would just whisper it to my pops during the movie.

Unless you have some sort of supersonic hearing (like that jerk off in the Cap. A movie that wouldn't let me explain things for my dad whenever he was lost) then we're not really a disturbance. 

Anyways, I find it hard to believe that anyone would laugh at such emotional scenes in the movie.  Nearly every moment of the movie makes me cry inside.

Also am I the only one whose glad they don't have a jackass neighbor like that guy that swung at Ceasar when he went in his backyard? I mean c'mon it's a fucking baby ape who wants to play while you're an army friend. Dude made it look like he was gonna kill his children and violate his wife.  

If that was my pet I would lay that friend out no questions asked. 

Also talk about overreaction to the old man crashing into your car.


----------



## Cozza Frenzy (Aug 7, 2011)

Saw it and loved it, despite myself.  Curse my keen eye, but I also noticed that a few scenes from the trailers were cut - though I imagine they'll make it onto extended Blu-ray/DVD editions.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

So, was anybody here in a theater full of mostly old people (50+) when they went to see this?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

There weren't a lot of people in my theater when I saw it, but there weren't any young people if I recall correctly either. Well, except me.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

So it wasn't just my town then, kind sucks really. It's such a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

I've no clue why people would avoid this movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2011)

Loved this fucking movie!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJsrFMeP53w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Young'ns don't know about Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Misha-San (Aug 8, 2011)

My theater was packed with people and everyone there when Cesar first talked they went what?? it was funny. xD The movie was really good it made me want to watch the other Planet of the Apes movies.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 8, 2011)

Rise was up there with Thor and Captain America for me. I was really surprised by how believable Caesar was, and it's nice to see Hollywood handle an action movie plot with some intelligence for once.
*Spoiler*: __ 



An actual battle would've ended badly for our brutish cousins. Their solution for our numbers advantage was pretty slick, too.


I just hope the sequel isn't a by the numbers man vs ape war. While I'd love more action, they should build off what they've already established with their lead character, and any conflict should be the result of less reasonable parties. 

On a side note, this puts any other animal to shame.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5jWkgXgQoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Aug 8, 2011)

well that movie was badass and from this thread i'm glad i'm not the only on who thinks so
also what do you guys thinks the chances are there will be a sequal and if there is what might it be about


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2011)

Im surprised how much money this made. But I'm glad too. I'd like to see some sequels.


----------



## Cozza Frenzy (Aug 8, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, was anybody here in a theater full of mostly old people (50+) when they went to see this?



There were mostly hoodlums in my theater, and along with everyone else (place was packed to capacity), they actually STFU throughout and cheered at the end of the movie.  I repeat: _hoodlums_ actually _STFU throughout_ and _cheered_ at the end of the movie.  I wept.  It was fucking glorious.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got back from the theater and after seeing this.

Great movie. I was a bit skeptical when people said it was better then C&A, but it blew me expectations out of the water. I think the main reason why I liked this movie so much is that I actually got emotionally invested in it. "Caesar, home." was very emotional (although it was ruined by some idiots laughing). At the same time, when Caesar roared 'No!" I was very suprised. 

Great, great movie. It was also believeable with the ending on how the apes just retreated to the forest and spread the virus which will eventually kill us all.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 9, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> God damn it. I just got back from the theater. I had this dumbass that would very loudly chuckle every time the apes did something that wasn't very ape-like.
> 
> Oh, hey, did Caesar just use the hose on Malfoy? Hilarious.  What, Caesar just opened a window and escaped? Too funny. The asshole even laughed at the "Caesar home" part, which under normal circumstances should have been the most emotional part of the movie, but for some reason, was hilarious to this guy.
> 
> ...



Oh man, I know exactly what you mean. I went with a couple buddies of mine and there was a bunch of teenage girls sitting behind us. They were fucking constantly giggling anytime Caesar did anything and what pissed me off the most was when they burst out laughing the first time Caesar yelled out "NO". Completely ruined the epicness of that scene for me. I don't mind the occasional whispering but I don't need people to display their emotions or how they feel about the movie in the fucking theatres.



			
				Bender said:
			
		

> Whenever shit happened I would just whisper it to my pops during the movie.
> 
> Unless you have some sort of supersonic hearing (like that jerk off in the Cap. A movie that wouldn't let me explain things for my dad whenever he was lost) then we're not really a disturbance.



I can relate, my pops doesnt usually watch movies and when I do take him to one he is usually lost and I have to explain things for him. That guy was a fucking asshole.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I can relate, my pops doesnt usually watch movies and when I do take him to one he is usually lost and I have to explain things for him. That guy was a fucking asshole.


I know that feel.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

Saw he movie on the Tuesday.  Overall I must say that I enjoyed it greatly.

Caesar was far more likable than I would have imagined him to be.  Felt sad when he was locked in the cage.  When he spoke for the first time I got goosebumps.  Just imaging that one day we may encounter a species smarter than us that overcomes us is horrifying.  

The main human lead was a pretty decent dude, Felton was a suitable dick and got the death he deserved.  The action scenes were boring at best but that was to be expected.

Would recommend the movie to anyone that needs a movie to watch.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 11, 2011)

So it's worth the watch?  I want to go watch this but I'm still skeptical...


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> So it's worth the watch?  I want to go watch this but I'm still skeptical...



Oh yes, it certainly was a good movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 11, 2011)

I just saw this movie.

Fantastic.

The best movie of this summer.

It's also one of the few,few prequels done right.

Everybody expected this to suck..wow,what a surprise that it didn't..


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 11, 2011)

This was possibly one of the best films I have seen in a long time. I heard so many positive things about it, but I wasn't sure if I should trust them.

But after I finished the movie, I was amazed. The acting, the story...everything was just perfect. It had some of the most emotional scenes I have seen in quite a while. The ending was just a charm...Cesar and Will's relationship was just so emotional and the part where Cesar asked if he was a pet almost made me cry.  Poor aps (etc). Poor animals. 

I hope they make another. I want to see the actual "rise" of the planet though. This movie left me with some questions; what did the people do to the apes after they escaped to the woods? What actually happened to cause the downfall of humanity and the rise of the apes? 

Such a great movie.

10/10


----------



## Fassy (Aug 11, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Oh yes, it certainly was a good movie.



Might go to the movies tomorrow then


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> This was possibly one of the best films I have seen in a long time. I heard so many positive things about it, but I wasn't sure if I should trust them.
> 
> But after I finished the movie, I was amazed. The acting, the story...everything was just perfect. It had some of the most emotional scenes I have seen in quite a while. The ending was just a charm...Cesar and Will's relationship was just so emotional and the part where Cesar asked if he was a pet almost made me cry.  Poor aps (etc). Poor animals.
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that it was the virus which gave apes super-intelligence and killed humans.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's the virus. Thank God there was no invasion.


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

Just watched and liked that movie. Did not expect much from the trailers but was pleasantly surprised. A solid 4 out of 5 points from me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good movie. Like the kind of movie you can watch whenever its on TV.

And to think I was expecting it be meh...actually most of the movies this summer were good. WTF!


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 12, 2011)

surprisingly good and great audio from ape speak to audio effetcs. sfx where decent as well no the best but no slouch. liked the cast selection with levine, franco, lithgo and cox.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the ending...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was similar to the ending to 12 Monkeys 




Someone on imdb pointed it out


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, this movie was good. I _loved_ all the references to the original. Now I almost have to dust off my betamax and pop it in to see if there was any other reference that I missed.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

So it is good.

I was gonna watch it anyways cause it had James Franco in it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 14, 2011)

Great movie, saw it yesterday. I noticed that by the end of the film, Ceasar was nearly upright and as tall as Will and his body structure seemed very human-like compared to the other chimps. Is that normal for a chimpanzee but just not noticeable when they are in their usual crouched pose?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2011)

Saw it again with my family this time. 8.5 out of 10 again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

i saw the movie, it was pretty good, i would even watch it again.

ceaser was awesome, and the human cast was good too.  

Of course some annoying people laugh when the monkeys do anything interesting, like _talking_.  jeez christ it 's fucking planet of the apes, the apes talk, wtf kill urself if that made u laugh stupidly 

also, was the actor the same as malfoy? good for him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone else notice that the ending...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i guess if u mean the virus spreading, yeah. except the 12 monkeys virus didn't have the 2 effects that result in the planet of the apes.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> Of course some annoying people laugh when the monkeys do anything interesting, like _talking_.  jeez christ it 's fucking planet of the apes, the apes talk, wtf kill urself if that made u laugh stupidly


People _laughed_? I think I almost shat myself when he talked.



> also, was the actor the same as malfoy? good for him.


Yep. Tom Felton.

His "American" accent was so bad, though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

the dude from district 9 is in A-team, he had a lot of accents though.

gosh, what's with malfoy then, he keeps getting roles that people hate him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 15, 2011)

and was it already noted that the "damn dirty apes" scene was inverted from the original movie?


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> and was it already noted that the "damn dirty apes" scene was inverted from the original movie?



Probably. They had quite a few references to the original in there.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i guess if u mean the virus spreading, yeah. except the 12 monkeys virus didn't have the 2 effects that result in the planet of the apes.



12 Monkeys was freaking awesome. I doubt that this one could topple it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 16, 2011)

12 Monkeys ending was written perfectly, so yeah. I just meant it was similar with the virus in the airport at the end and you know with both movies having primates in the title and all


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

well, ceaser drew a symbol of the attic window on the stop sign.  that was sort of 12 monkey's ish


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yep. Tom Felton.
> 
> *His "American" accent was so bad, though.*



So so true. I thought at one point he was playing British, then he threw out an American-ish accent and I was like "CHOOSE WHERE YOU'RE FROM ALREADY" 
But his sexiness made up for it all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> People _laughed_? I think I almost shat myself when he talked.
> 
> 
> Yep. Tom Felton.
> ...



I think he is cool but he shouldnt be acting as an american. Specially with people already identifying him as malfoy. Never the less, I think he is waay better actor than harry. And this one seems to have escaped from the hard identifying case that affected people such as Luke skywalker and marty mc fly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

i didn't realize it was malfoy.


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2011)

Question, did any of the monkeys talk.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the beginning of the film's rising climax, Caesar counters Tom Felton's "Get your filthy hands off me, you damn, dirty ape", with a loud and triumphant, "No!" That's guaranteed to make your entire theater hush in shock. He says little until the film's conclusion where he says one final thing in the last scene.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But his sexiness made up for it all.


True. 
Even when he was being an asshole, I could help but still find him attractive. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Even dead and burned Malfoy was attractive. 



God, I'm sick.




EDIT:
Honestly, I was more excited that Mark Pellegrino was in this movie. 
Mostly because I wasn't expecting it.
NEVERMIND IT WASN'T HIM JUST HIS EVIL CLONE THAT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE HIM



Suigetsu said:


> I think he is cool but he shouldnt be acting as an american. Specially with people already identifying him as malfoy. Never the less, I think he is waay better actor than harry. And this one seems to have escaped from the hard identifying case that affected people such as Luke skywalker and marty mc fly.


Tom Felton might luck out. He wasn't one of the main characters, so he may be able to escape.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 16, 2011)

I going to wait until comes out on DVD.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Nah that definitely stood out. I dont think its usual at all. Probably because he was super smart to begin with thanks to his mom's ALZ 112 virus and also getting 112 doses of the 113.
> 
> As for references to the original someone mentioned I noticed a few and already may have forgot some.
> 
> ...



I totally missed the first one. 


*Spoiler*: _One more_ 




Now, it's been a while since I've seen the original so don't shoot me if I'm wrong, but the scene when Caesar is in the primate house and he draws a picture of his window on his cage wall, that's the symbol of the religion from the first movie.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 16, 2011)

I missed a lot of the non-obvious ones; it's been a long time since I've seen the original, and was going off muscle memory.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

the horse riding scene, that's another one the numbskulls in my theatre laughed at


----------



## Darc (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I could of understood how this movie related to the one Mark Walburn was in, anyone explain how they linked? I just know it was kinda a prequel? lol

Also, movie started a lil slow but it was tight as hell when Ceasar got locked up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

Darc said:


> I wish I could of understood how this movie related to the one Mark Walburn was in, anyone explain how they linked? I just know it was kinda a prequel? lol
> 
> Also, movie started a lil slow but it was tight as hell when Ceasar got locked up.



movies not related at all.


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Darc said:


> I wish I could of understood how this movie related to the one Mark Walburn was in, anyone explain how they linked? I just know it was kinda a prequel? lol
> 
> Also, movie started a lil slow but it was tight as hell when Ceasar got locked up.


Barf.

It relates to the  from 1968.


----------



## Masai (Aug 17, 2011)

Saw this last night and absolutely loved it. One of my new favorite movies now.


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 19, 2011)

great movie

i'd love to see a sequel that takes placed around 30-100 years later


----------



## Felt (Aug 20, 2011)

I actually really enjoyed it, which surprised me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2011)

the movie describes how aids was created and transmitted


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2011)

Loved the movie. Absolutely brilliant. 

I remember nearly shitting bricks at ceasar's NOOOOO.  was not expecting that at all.


----------



## Masai (Aug 21, 2011)

Vault said:


> Loved the movie. Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> I remember nearly shitting bricks at ceasar's NOOOOO.  was not expecting that at all.



I'm pretty sure the woman sitting next to me had an accident during that part.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 21, 2011)

man i really want to watch this movie.. ;~; all the trailers iv seen have just been amazing it seems like those amazing best movies that are really good but coming out in the year 2011 instead of like 1995

man i really want to see this!!! D:


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 21, 2011)

Masai said:


> I'm pretty sure the woman sitting next to me had an accident during that part.


The one next to me literally had a ninja orgasm.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 25, 2012)

This was one of the worst films of 2011, but apparently it's getting a sequel.



*Guillermo del Toro* has been added to the shortlist, but I hope he passes on it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2012)

Never saw it.  Can't stand James Franco.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2012)

It was pretty bad.

If Del Toro doesn't have time for his baby Hellboy, he won't be taking this up.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Never saw it.  Can't stand James Franco.



Franco was awful in it. Just like how he's awful in everything that he appears in.

Honestly, 'Rise of the Planet of the Apes' is similar to my disdain towards movies like 'Inception' or 'Pulp Fiction.' It received all of this superlative praise, but it was without a doubt one of the worst films of the year.



Ennoea said:


> It was pretty bad.
> 
> If Del Toro doesn't have time for his baby Hellboy, he won't be taking this up.



Del Toro actually wants to do 'Hellboy III.' Unfortunately, he says the budget that would be required may be too much for a studio to invest in. We're talking about $250 million here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2012)

250 million?  Damn.  Why so much?

I don't necessarily like sequels either.  I would prefer to see Del Toro do something else after Pacific Rim.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> 250 million?  Damn.  Why so much?
> 
> I don't necessarily like sequels either.  I would prefer to see Del Toro do something else after Pacific Rim.



_"The third part is also the one that requires the biggest budget because HB has to become the Beast and thus bring the end of the world to fruition. Not a cheap scenario."_ - GDT.

Guillermo will be focusing on 'Pinocchio' once he finished up 'Pacific Rim.' He also just landed a deal with FX to adapt his 'Strain' novels, with the possibility of him directing the pilot.

As far as sequels go, he recently alluded to being open to the idea of doing a follow up to 'Pacific Rim' should it do well. I would certainly be open minded to that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know.  I need to see the first film before I agree with that.  I don't want the best directors to repeat themselves.  I like to see new projects and new ideas.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm open to the idea because I can never have enough giant robots in my life. 

I'm sure 'Pacific Rim' is going to be great. I have nothing to base that off of other than intuition, but I have a strong feeling that Guillermo is going to knock this out of the park. He said it was a life saver for him. He was very authentic when he said that. He considers it the film that resurrected his directing career. When someone like Guillermo says that--who is the ultimate fanboy--you know it means something significant.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Franco was awful in it. Just like how he's awful in everything that he appears in.
> 
> Honestly, 'Rise of the Planet of the Apes' is similar to my disdain towards movies like 'Inception' or 'Pulp Fiction.' It received all of this superlative praise, but it was without a doubt one of the worst films of the year.



oh brother, someone dropped their meds under the fridge and left them their


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2012)

Can't wait for a sequel. I enjoyed the hell out of this movie.


----------

